# Noah Salasnek Died Today



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

One of the all-time legends, Noah Salasnek, died of cancer today. Sad, sad times.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

fuck cancer


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Soooooooooo much style.
RIP


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno who he is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> Dunno who he is.


Dude killed it. Peaked back in the early 90s. He rode everything. Park, pipe, big Alaskan lines. Killed it all.

My next door neighbor is the brand manager for Sims. I'll ask him about Noah next time we chat. I'm sure he knew him.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Dunno who he is.


Shut up, are you cereal?

Yeah you do, you just didn't know ya did.

He was the most stylish boarder before anyone had style.


TT


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

One of the steeziest riders I've ever watched..

RIP


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

He was one of the best!.... I will always remember watching him in videos and reading about him in magazines back when I was in my teens in the 90's.. RIP Noah...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

That hobo graphic and the whole skateboard theme super resonated with me back in the early 90's. That was the first board I really lusted after. I pretty much based my style off that image with the oversized clothes and toque.


----------

